# Alternative to PinkyFilters?



## fisheb (Feb 12, 2016)

Does anyone have a recommended source for bonded filter media rolls? I have placed multiple orders with PinkyFilters.com over the years, generally with acceptable performance for the price. However, my last shipment was severely defective - quickly disintegrating fibers and leaching pink dye into my aquariums (see linked photo below of water in a bucket that the filter pad sat in for less than one minute). So, I am now looking for an alternative source for bulk rolls of filter media padding and would appreciate any recommendations. Thanks in advance.

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## henningc (May 20, 2013)

Call Ken at Ken's Fish he can help most likely


----------

